# Shark fishing



## sparbo84

so ive been shark fishing off the beach alot and i really like it. now that i have a good boat i was wondering if anyone could tell me a good wreck or spot to go shark fishing. probably a long shot asking someone to give up a spot but figured it couldnt hurt to ask.


----------



## captainmw

I'm curious of the same. I have a few friends in town this week who want to do some catch/release shark fishing but with the wind I'd like to stay in the bay. Does anyone know if there's any decent shark fishing in the bay this time of year?


----------



## sparbo84

If you want to stay in the bay the 4th red channel marker south of three mile bridge from what I've heard is supposed to be a good black tip hole. haven't been there yet myself though.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Go to the I-10 Bridge rubble. There are bull sharks there that have been steadily harassing spearfishers. Once they hear the bands go off, they come running. I haven’t dealt with them there, but I know several people that wont dive the spot anymore because they are so bad. Good Luck.


----------



## sparbo84

What are the coordinates? have you seen any tigers? never caught one but id really like to


----------



## Haulin' Ash

30 06.700'n 87 25.300'w​

30 06.700'n 87 26.300'w​ 
30 06.600'n 87 27.500'w​ 
30 06.600'n 87 28.600'w​ 
30 06.550'n 87 29.550'w

I havent seen a Tiger (Dont want to) but they are around.


----------



## sparbo84

thanks ive heard the bridge rubble is crawling with sharks. if anyone has some tips on catching tigers or makos please let me know


----------



## SaltAddict

If you want to have a blast sight fishing for sharks, go out Pcola pass and turn right. Watch that shoal. It can be real shallow close in, and on windy days it can kick up like a sumbitch. When you get past the shoal, just search that whole area from the beach out to as deep as you can see. We usually stay in the 10 ft or less range. You never know what you will run into there. I've seen 2 footers to 10 footers there. Make a 3 ft steel leader of 60 lb or greater with a circle hook. Then about 3-4 ft of 50 lb flouro attatched to 20 lb main line on a cobia set up. We use this set-up with a half a spanish mack. We just spot the shark and cast out in front of them. It's a blast! You get to watch them get fired up and slam your bait. You can also just anchor and chum 'em up. Chasing them around is MUCH more fun.


----------



## SaltAddict




----------



## sparbo84

nice shark yea that sounds like alot of fun but my boats is almost 28ft and im running a 2 stroke on it and with gas prices the way they are right now siiting and chumming for em is much more economical lol


----------



## broach0018

We will be in Pensacola this weekend! If it gets to rough on us we may stay in the bay and try that 4th red bouy south of the bridge and hook up on some Black tips!!


----------



## sparbo84

let me know how it goes like i said never been just heard about it. Also heard taking a coke can and crinkling it under water will also attract them pretty good.


----------



## SaltAddict

I've seen video of the crinkling water bottle. Be careful! It works REALLY well. They will ATTACK the origin of the sound.


----------



## broach0018

sparbo84 said:


> let me know how it goes like i said never been just heard about it. Also heard taking a coke can and crinkling it under water will also attract them pretty good.


Interesting! never heard of anything like that! hhhmmmm Ill definatly keep you posted if we hit that spot! Either way ill have a report in the offshore section when we get back!


----------



## Haulin' Ash

Check this out!


----------



## below me

wtf?! i was told the water bottle thing would scare sharks away!!!


----------



## Haulin' Ash

below me said:


> wtf?! i was told the water bottle thing would scare sharks away!!!


 
Bahhahahahaha! You got some bad advice there Terry! Thanks for not trying that anytime that you have been my dive buddy. Or is that why we had such a shark issue on new years eve?


----------



## captainmw

so they still hang around the bays and inshore waters this time of year?


----------



## beeritself

captainmw said:


> so they still hang around the bays and inshore waters this time of year?


Yes and no. Generally speaking, during winter time they are sparse inshore. However, since the water didn't get too cold this year they never left.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

caught 3 this week. 2 sand bar and a small bull, first one of the year. they are still there.


----------



## Trey_M

SaltAddict said:


> I've seen video of the crinkling water bottle. Be careful! It works REALLY well. They will ATTACK the origin of the sound.


 
Holy Crap that is insane!!:blink:

Im gonna have to try this!


----------



## below me

Haulin' Ash said:


> Bahhahahahaha! You got some bad advice there Terry! Thanks for not trying that anytime that you have been my dive buddy. Or is that why we had such a shark issue on new years eve?


 
no....i'm pretty sure we had shark problems because we forgot the cookie dough.


----------



## Wugitus

*Sharks*

What is a good shark spot to try from shore?


----------



## Trey_M

I was going to go shark fishind tonight with the moon out so much but the weather looks real bad. Any tips for bad weather shark fishing?


----------



## jeff912

Try the last pull off on the left on the rode just befor the gate to te road to fort Pickens it has a wheelchair ramp for a walkpath I got a 4 foot hammerhead last summer and a lot of 2 foot sharks all around. This spot is good for bad weather parking is very close.


----------



## Trey_M

Thanks for the tip!:thumbsup:


----------



## lagoon10

nice pictures, I'm jealous


----------



## Johnson77

Lots of sharks when you head west outta P'cola pass.


----------



## TailRazor

Had a nightowl pass years ago and caught some monster bulls of Johnson's beach at night. I'll be back in May and i'm gonna get another pass.


----------



## Okuma

I-10 Bridge rubble is always a good spot for sharks. Sharks are always on the bridge rubble


----------



## ablesbradley

anyone doing any shark fishing from beach tonight?


----------



## devinsdad

Not that I give away too many good shark spots for inshore fishing, but what the heck. On the soundside across from Chickenbone beach, (Last parking lost west of Pensacola Beach before you get to the Ft Pickens gate.) In the last year or so they made an artificial reef about 40 yards off the beach. It is marked by 4 very large posts in the shape of a square. We have caught many good sharks there.

In fact, the biggest shark I have ever hooked just about spooled me there. I have a Penn 6/0 with 350-400 yards of 80lb mono. When he hooked up, I never could even slow him down. My bait was about 100 yards out and he moved out about another 100 yards then turned west and never slowed down one bit. For 10 minutes all I could do was apply full drag presseure and hold on. I eventually got broken off when the line was rubbing against one of those pilings at mach 3 speed. Dont know what or how big but we have landed a Hammerhead over 8' long on a similar setup. Good luck and if the June grass is still heavy this weekend I will be there!


----------

